# Reliance Mobile Unlimited calls offer



## pradeepcec (May 19, 2010)

RIM has introduced two new offers for its CDMA customers which claims unlimited calls free on a special recharge. But officially they are cheating customers because the fair usage policy applies here and calls will be no more free if a user uses more than 30 mins of call per day, it will be charged there onwards. Its not really a unlimited offer!!! 

Source: *here4mobile.in/2010/05/free-unlimited-calls-from-reliance-simply-unlimited-cdma/


----------



## gagan007 (May 19, 2010)

dude...if you will post links to your site all over the board ppl will mark you as a spammer. there are healthier ways to advertise your site...


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 19, 2010)

I still feel something is better than nothing......
well you might have not seen the star mark in adv.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 19, 2010)

AFAIK the offer is UNLIMITED calls to all RELIANCE phones. With that you get 30 min/day free for calls to other network phones...


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> AFAIK the offer is UNLIMITED calls to all RELIANCE phones. With that you get 30 min/day free for calls to other network phones...



Thats better


----------



## neerajvohra (May 19, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> dude...if you will post links to your site all over the board ppl will mark you as a spammer. there are healthier ways to advertise your site...



well said 



sujoyp said:


> Thats better



I really don't believe in reliance..but if you are really looking for unltd calls..go for AIRCEL if its available in ur area..1k pm and you get 5000 local mins and they to have STD plan for 2-2.5k for 7500mins for local and 2500mins, im using and its worth..no more billing tensions


----------



## azzu (May 20, 2010)

This is real Cheating FUP for calls to now ?
30 mins perday thats it ??


----------



## netguy (May 22, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> AFAIK the offer is UNLIMITED calls to all RELIANCE phones. With that you get 30 min/day free for calls to other network phones...



Who said its UL calls to RIM to RIM 
I was told by CC that its LIMITED to 2700 mins R 2 R (local/STD) as the case may be with your Plan...


----------



## yashvisent (Jun 2, 2010)

mera papa ka sapna !! sab ka maal apna !! 

Relince bole to full to Ch***ya bana ne ka dhanda hai.

the least trusted telecom operator in my list.


----------



## arescool (Jun 20, 2010)

i dont knw abt this plan ... but there 1Rs/3 min suits me... n there 1p /sms is like a boon ......


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 20, 2010)

arescool said:


> i dont knw abt this plan ... but there 1Rs/3 min suits me... n there 1p /sms is like a boon ......



there is also a 1rs/10min anytime any network plan for tata..and sms cards like 55rs to get free sms..i'm using tata indicom for long calls :d

PS: there is a 1rs rental but still its worth it.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 23, 2010)

netguy said:


> Who said its UL calls to RIM to RIM
> I was told by CC that its LIMITED to 2700 mins R 2 R (local/STD) as the case may be with your Plan...



S,90min for R-R and 30min for other network for each day ?
If its true that's enough for RS.299/-;at least I think so.
But it is not for Reliance GSM....





neerajvohra said:


> there is also a 1rs/10min anytime any network plan for tata..and sms cards like 55rs to get free sms..i'm using tata indicom for long calls :d
> 
> PS: there is a 1rs rental but still its worth it.



I heard that there is also a 50p/10min anytime at any network plan for MTS for one year ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 23, 2010)

Revolution said:


> I heard that there is also a 50p/10min anytime at any network plan for MTS for one year ?



No there is no such plan in Delhi..Is this for other states ?? You can try for the tata 1rs/10min plan..there are no hidden charges.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 23, 2010)

Does TATA sale their CDMA SIM separately like Reliance ?
Or I have buy TATA CDMA phone ?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2010)

But a BIG problem with Tata is network coverage. Those who have purchased Indicom/DoCoMo (CDMA and GSM respectively) in Bangalore have abandoned Tata after a month or so of usage because even though their handsets were switched on, the caller used to get message "The number you are calling is switched off" etc.

And as per my personal experience, I have found Reliance network really trustworthy....


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 24, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Does TATA sale their CDMA SIM separately like Reliance ?
> Or I have buy TATA CDMA phone ?



I am not sure about it..you can ask the dealer..I purchased the tata connection 2-3 years back.



gagan007 said:


> But a BIG problem with Tata is network coverage. Those who have purchased Indicom/DoCoMo (CDMA and GSM respectively) in Bangalore have abandoned Tata after a month or so of usage because even though their handsets were switched on, the caller used to get message "The number you are calling is switched off" etc.
> 
> And as per my personal experience, I have found Reliance network really trustworthy....



Initially there was a network problem..when Tata used to provide tata-tata unltd calls..using it from 2-3 years and I am not facing any service problem nowadays.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2010)

TATA network not so in Kolkata.....


----------



## md0389 (Jun 28, 2010)

thats not interesting to know dude???


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 2, 2010)

Combine it with Birgin Paid for incoming lolz....Evil Wicked idea...


----------

